# White crow!



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

This is the first time i have ever seen a white crow!

http://www.dutchbirding.nl/pics/temp/crow01.jpg


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Flying Pidgey

Thanks for the pics - he must be albino. Sure is pretty - course I think all crows are wonderful.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh my God he/she is georgous!!!! What a beautiful bird. Wish I could see something like that in person. All I seen was alot of Albino Kangaroos in Australia. Thanks for sharing! 

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pic. I love crows and have only seen a few other pictures of white ones. They are such cool birds, and so smart!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sure-is-beautiful...!

I-think-this-would-be-an-albino-Crow...

Note-the-White-Beak,Legs,and-Toe-Nails...(S)He-lacks-pigment-in-all-areas...eyes-included.

And-will-need-Sunglasses-to-protect-it's-eyes-if-out-of-doors...

Phil
Sorry-about-the-dashes,my-keyboard-lost-it's-space-bar-function...
in-Las-Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Sure-is-beautiful...!
> 
> I-think-this-would-be-an-albino-Crow...
> 
> ...



Uh - Phil - just a thought...have you cleaned your keyboard lately? You really need to keep your computer covered so Buttercup and all the others don't think it's a grand place to - ah - nest!


----------



## Ryiinn (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow! What an incredible bird...so unique!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

That is an amazing crow!!! How rare?! and magical!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

He is a lovely bird. 

I saw a baby albino squirrel at the weekend - red eyes, pristine fur - beautiful.

White animals and birds always look so lovely don't they? 

Tania xx


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

yep i agree they do look magnificent.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dang, I've never seen an albino crow before. I've only seen black ones and ravens which are somewhat larger and have brown feathers mixed in with the black. But crows are nice birds and I've seen afew people on T.V. that keep them as pets.

One time in L.A. we were waiting in line at this popular hot-dog stand called "Pinks" and one of the customers had a crow sitting on his shoulder!

When he wasn't looking the crow took off and came back with a french fry in his beak!

That's a pretty bold move don't ya think so?


----------

